# What sells best?



## copperfur (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm making a premade head and maybe a tail and handpaws for auction. I decided to make a realistic wolf head with some cool details, here's the heads I came up with, I'm opening for a vote on a favorite =3 But, which one do you think would sell best? I know the patterns look difficult, but I'm making this head to prove I can do this. Let me know which one of these sells, or tell me what YOU think I would be better sticking with, for all I know a regualr wolf head would be a better course of action.
Thanks everyone!
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1449956/


----------



## Nargle (Aug 10, 2008)

I like the fourth one best, but you said you wanted to make realistic wolf heads? None of those patterns or colors seem realistic at all to me.

Ooh, a tip for you! If you want to make all sorts of detailed markings and such, and you don't want to have to cut and sew EVERY little marking, then you could (If you're using a lighter colored fur) just draw the markings on with a Sharpie. I've heard they work really well for dying faux fur and wigs =3


----------



## copperfur (Aug 11, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I like the fourth one best, but you said you wanted to make realistic wolf heads? None of those patterns or colors seem realistic at all to me.
> 
> Ooh, a tip for you! If you want to make all sorts of detailed markings and such, and you don't want to have to cut and sew EVERY little marking, then you could (If you're using a lighter colored fur) just draw the markings on with a Sharpie. I've heard they work really well for dying faux fur and wigs =3



Well, I'm making a realistic head, but with some cool fur patterns XD But like I said above, if it would be better to just make it a realistic color, then let me know.

And I've heard about that =D But you have to be careful because after a while they smudge and even turn green or yellow


----------



## NoxTigress (Aug 14, 2008)

I like the look of the green one, but I kinda doubt it would sell very well.  If I were only choosing from those four, I'd say either the white/black or the brown/cream would the best choices.  However over all something more realistically colored might be the best option if you want to make it to sell as an auction.  Extremely unique doesn't seem to do very well unless you get that one random person who doesn't already have a fursona in mind (or something of the like).

I could be wrong though.  ~shrugs~  Make the green one just to make me happy.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Aug 14, 2008)

3rd or 4th, definately. The second is too pokemon-ish, and the 1st looks like a lemur.


----------



## copperfur (Aug 15, 2008)

NoxTigress said:


> I like the look of the green one, but I kinda doubt it would sell very well.  If I were only choosing from those four, I'd say either the white/black or the brown/cream would the best choices.  However over all something more realistically colored might be the best option if you want to make it to sell as an auction.  Extremely unique doesn't seem to do very well unless you get that one random person who doesn't already have a fursona in mind (or something of the like).
> 
> I could be wrong though.  ~shrugs~  Make the green one just to make me happy.




I'm thinking a realistic color would be the best idea too, unique is hard to sell, I just wanted to make something difficult to show off some skill for future commissions, but maybe it's the better idea to just make something people might want to buy. My original idea was a white wold head, but that wouldn't allow me to prove I can do more then one color on a head. Oh well, I guess at this point I'll have to figure something out ;P Thanks!


----------



## copperfur (Aug 15, 2008)

CombatRaccoon said:


> 3rd or 4th, definately. The second is too pokemon-ish, and the 1st looks like a lemur.



LAWL you're right!!!  I can SO see a lemur in the 1st one O_O


----------



## TamaraRose (Aug 15, 2008)

i like 3 and 4.... tho 4 looks more realistic i like the color of 3  because i like orinal things {hell my  1st fur suit is Zen the rainbow zerba}


----------



## Nargle (Aug 16, 2008)

I think it would be beneficial to do realistic yet complicated designs, to prove your talent and reach out to a broader audience at the same time. 

Actually, African Wild Dogs are pretty complex, but I've seen a lot of people who use them as their fursonas. Might be something to think about =3


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Aug 16, 2008)

As others have suggested, a realistic one would probably sell better. A realistic wolf would be more generic, the designs you posted, although really cool looking, seem more like they're specific characters rather than just your typical wolf.

I like Nargle's suggestion of the African Wild Dog. Hey, even just a realistic wolf head in normal colors could wind up pretty complex, because wolves have all those subtle variations of gray, brown and what not in their pelts. I've always found it rather difficult to color realistic looking wolves, myself, as it's challenging to get all the different shades in in the right places.


----------



## TamaraRose (Aug 16, 2008)

i would buy  the ones i stated if i had the extra fundage...  i would name the suit after geting it tho


----------



## Skittle (Aug 16, 2008)

Going outlandish will reach an audience but will not get snatched up right away. I would suggest doing a simple, normal wolf design. You could get complicated with markings since if you look at a typical gray or red wolf, they can be complex.


----------



## NoxTigress (Aug 22, 2008)

copperfur said:


> I'm thinking a realistic color would be the best idea too, unique is hard to sell, I just wanted to make something difficult to show off some skill for future commissions, but maybe it's the better idea to just make something people might want to buy. My original idea was a white wold head, but that wouldn't allow me to prove I can do more then one color on a head. Oh well, I guess at this point I'll have to figure something out ;P Thanks!



I'd definitely go with some of the other suggestions in here of looking closely at the color patterns of some real wolves.  

For example, in this picture below I can see at least three different colors needed (and possibly a bit of airbrushing, though I doubt that would definitely be necessary).

Some other ideas, on top of the previously mentioned African Wild Dog (which I'd love seeing a fursuit of at some point) you could also possibly try a husky as well.  Very similar head shape to wolves, and they do have some very obvious and potentially difficult to sew markings on their faces.  And depending on the color scheme you go with it should sell wonderfully for you since I know there are a good number of huskies in the fandom.

Just some more ideas for you.


----------

